# Heat Press Recommendation



## boswell (May 8, 2005)

My question isn't about t-shirts, but I'm hoping you can guys help me out anyway. We are looking at producing custom mousepads in-house. These are giveaway items for us and we generally need between 30-100 at a time (each design is unique). 

Right now, we are looking at getting either the Hix SwingMan 15 or the Hix HT400-D press. And then getting a Canon PIXMA iP4000 to print the designs onto commercial grade heat transfer paper.

Having NO prior experience with this, are we going down the right track? Does anyone have any recommendations on the equipment we are looking at using? 

Thanks for any advice you can offer.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Hix is a great brand of heat press. As far as the two you're looking at, you'll want to go with the Swingman; most people definately prefer the swinging type to the clamshell type.

As far as the printer, you probably want to go with an Epson of some sort. For mousepads it might not matter as much (you won't really be washing them), but for shirts you definately want some sort of pigmented ink like the Epson Durabrite inks or the specialy designed Magic Mix inks. Since I've not done mousepads or researched them much I can't say for sure how much of a difference this will make for them.


----------



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

Go with the swinging type. I'm actually ordering a Geo Knight press


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Geo Knight is a brand that's kind of frowned upon because they have not fixed electrical problems with thier presses... problems they've had for years. They still press fine and will replace burnt out parts, but it has certainly given them a bad reputation and is someting to watch out for.


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

I've never had any electrical problems with my Geo Knight. Definately go with a swing, it will help you a lot.


----------



## photodiver (Apr 27, 2005)

I have both a knight swing and a hix clamshell. I prefer the clam shell. I find it faster than the swing. Don't know why just do..


----------



## FatHamsterGirl (May 21, 2005)

Any preferences between the Hix Hobby Lite and the Presto 15? They're a bit inexpensive but will quality suffer greatly? Swing vs. Clam?


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

You will get great results from a lower end press, it's just the more expensive ones will stand up to more of a beatly. They will also probably be a lot more easier for you to use press after press.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah, I think a small one would work fine, and from what I hear they can still be very useful for certain small jobs even if you upgrade later and get a larger press. My main concern would be that it could be very difficult to center your shirt on the press if it's as small as a Hobby Lite, especially any plus-sized shirts. I can't save I have direct experience there though - just kind of guessing based on how helpful the large press area is on our press even though we're only doing 8.5x11.


----------



## kymeaun (May 20, 2005)

Yes The Hix Swingman Is Great Once You Learn Yo Unit U Will Be On One.....


----------



## kymeaun (May 20, 2005)

The Swingman Just Gives You More Hand Room

I Dont Want To Get Burned Ya Know.............


----------



## sliique (Sep 10, 2005)

Hix. Spectrabright Inks work fine for me.


----------



## southpaw52 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi soon to be heat press newbie. There was a thread I was reading the topic was heat presses. I can't find it now but they were discussing a press company in California. does anyone have an information on that company


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

boswell said:


> My question isn't about t-shirts, but I'm hoping you can guys help me out anyway. We are looking at producing custom mousepads in-house. These are giveaway items for us and we generally need between 30-100 at a time (each design is unique).
> 
> Right now, we are looking at getting either the Hix SwingMan 15 or the Hix HT400-D press. And then getting a Canon PIXMA iP4000 to print the designs onto commercial grade heat transfer paper.
> 
> ...


Good choices, and you are on the right track!!


----------

